# This is a how to question



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

I am looking for a way to cut a piece of aluminum so that i get a diamond effect Like what the end of a meat tenderizer looks like in fact this is what I need it for to make a meat tenderizer.Hope i did not confuse any one but myself any one with ideas on how I can do this I would be very thank full So thanks and have a great day or better yet have a great and enjoyable life.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you with that one Ernie but I'm pretty sure someone will chime in with advice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ErnieD said:


> I am looking for a way to cut a piece of aluminum so that i get a diamond effect Like what the end of a meat tenderizer looks like in fact this is what I need it for to make a meat tenderizer.Hope i did not confuse any one but myself any one with ideas on how I can do this I would be very thank full So thanks and have a great day or better yet have a great and enjoyable life.


waffle pattern...
how thick is the metal???
got one of these???... Freud Tools

or buy a meat tenderizer and cut the face off it...
look to dollar stores or goodwill type stores...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Lost foam casting.

Check youtube.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Milling machine work - go to local yellow pages in your area and look for "machine shops".

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Milling machine work - go to local yellow pages in your area and look for "machine shops".
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Hi, Otis.

Glad you are back. Hope you get well very soon.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why can't one use a V-groove bit in a router table, and run multiple passes, then run perpendicular to the first grooves. I leave filling in the detail to others(?)...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Due to how shallow each pass would have to be it would take a long time.
Also the metal shavings would foul a table mounted router.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I say kibosh the aluminum and use hardwood


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have done this on a table saw before,for the flat side of the board, not the end grain

Crank the blade to a 45 degree and raise it 1/8" then set your miter gauge on the desired angle and make the cut moving it along 1/8" for the next cut. Then reverse the board and do the same going the other way. it will make diamonds at different angles depending on the angle of the miter gauge.

Herb


----------



## vinnied (May 20, 2015)

just take a reg nail hammer


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is the way my Mom did it on the steaks. Never had a steak til I was 18yr old that wasn't pounded to death with a claw hammer, rolled in flour, fried in a frying pan. ( my Dad didn't have any teeth, and I didn't know the difference). LOL

Herb


----------



## guardoff (Jul 15, 2015)

An intriguing question. And no, I have no direct answer - not with the tools you might have in a normal woodworking shop. So maybe this? See photo. Make a pattern of pretty nail heads in the face of your hammer. These are for shoe-ing horses. Very beautiful, as nails go. I have had a box of them for years, and never found a use ...

Mark


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

guardoff said:


> An intriguing question. And no, I have no direct answer - not with the tools you might have in a normal woodworking shop. So maybe this? See photo. Make a pattern of pretty nail heads in the face of your hammer. These are for shoe-ing horses. Very beautiful, as nails go. I have had a box of them for years, and never found a use ...
> 
> Mark


Those are also used when building leaded glass windows. The flat edge won't dent the lead came.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

guardoff said:


> An intriguing question. And no, I have no direct answer - not with the tools you might have in a normal woodworking shop. So maybe this? See photo. Make a pattern of pretty nail heads in the face of your hammer. These are for shoe-ing horses. Very beautiful, as nails go. I have had a box of them for years, and never found a use ...
> 
> Mark


the tapered head is to fit the shoe...
they are very soft..
they will split wood very easily unless you make/drill a socket for the head...
trial fitting here before you move on to your final project...


----------



## guardoff (Jul 15, 2015)

Quite so, Stick. There's a deal of pre-drilling entailed in this solution, and that's for at least 64 nails, I would guess (an 8 x 8 pattern). You have to really want to do it.

Mark


----------



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Well thanks to every one I tried out and it worked after some playing around i got what i wanted.So thanks again ERNIE


----------

